# Buying A Car Without A Residence Visa



## mcohen

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to the forum. My wife and I are Americans, and we bought an apartment in Pergola, Marche three years ago. We come often, but are limited to three month stays since we don't qualify financially for a residency visa. We'd like to buy a car here, but we've been told that it's not possible to get auto insurance without the visa. Does anyone have experience with this?

We'd also love to get together with other English speakers in the northern Marche region.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## accbgb

Slightly off topic, but do either of you have Italian blood in your direct lineage?

If so, Italian citizenship may be an option for you. With dual US/Italian citizenship you would be able to come and go as you please with no limitations on either side.


----------



## BBCWatcher

I think what you've been told is correct, though you could ask some insurance companies directly.

There's at least one workaround I can think of. You could buy a new car from your U.S. dealer via a European carmaker's European Delivery Program. Volvo, BMW, Mercedes, Porsche, Audi, and maybe a couple others offer that program. The deal is that you pick up the car from the factory, you buy insurance for the car arranged by the automaker (sometimes free or discounted), drive it around Europe (presumably mostly in Italy), then drop it off at a designed shipping port (or possibly at another drop-off center). Your car is then shipped to the U.S., and then you pick it up from your dealer back in the U.S., ready for America's roads. You can then sell the car in the U.S. before your next trip if you wish. You could probably repeat this process, perhaps hopping among carmakers, about once per year.

These cars are properly registered and insured in Europe, and all (or almost all) of these carmakers will be able to handle your less than 90 days Schengen stay duration. The prices are generally good, though of course you'll be responsible for the biggest part of the depreciation, the transition from new car to used car. Volvo will even sometimes toss in free airline tickets, though you have to drive from Sweden of course in that case.

I don't think the economics will actually work for you (versus simply renting a car), and the long drive from Sweden or Germany to Italy might not be ideal, but there you go, it's technically a viable option.


----------



## mcohen

Hi,

Neither of us has a drop of Italian blood. I guess we'll just have to find a way to get that residence visa.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## mcohen

Thanks for the info. What we'd be in the market for here is a funky old Panda or Punto.

Best,

Michael


----------



## NickZ

mcohen said:


> , but we've been told that it's not possible to get auto insurance without the visa.


Insurance isn't the problem. You can't register the car without having residency.


----------



## mcohen

NickZ said:


> Insurance isn't the problem. You can't register the car without having residency.


Thanks. That clarifies it even more. I guess it's bikes and buses for us.


----------



## accbgb

NickZ said:


> Insurance isn't the problem. You can't register the car without having residency.


Just curious - what is the probability of obtaining insurance if not in possession of an Italian/EU driver's license?


----------



## NickZ

I got mine before getting my Italian license.

You need a license that allows you to drive in Italy. A North American license with an IDP is enough.


----------



## BBCWatcher

The EDP loophole for tourists mentioned upthread does include temporary registration.

I hesitate to mention this, but the other common approach is that somebody who can register the car does so then loans it out. That's a big risk to take for the person loaning the car, but it happens.

You're tourists, and there is a commercial car rental market in Italy available to serve you. From what I've seen some of the U.K.'s online car rental sites offer comparatively good rates. Typically you'd "batch" your driving into a couple short periods rather than maintain a car rental continuously for an entire long stay.


----------



## Mozella

mcohen said:


> Thanks. That clarifies it even more. I guess it's bikes and buses for us.


It's not the visa that counts, it's having residency that you need before you can register a car. And getting an ER visa (not easy), then getting your PdiS and finally getting your residency won't work either because to keep your PdiS valid (if you got it via an ER visa) you basically have to live in Italy for the majority of the year; 90 days won't cut it. Plus it takes 3 to 6 months to complete the procedure of becoming a resident.

But all isn't lost. Having a car opens up all sorts of options when you visit Italy, but renting each time you visit is expensive. I needed a car right away when I moved to Italy so I purchased the car, asked a friend to register it in his name, reimbursed him for the insurance cost, got a letter from him allowing me to drive his car (to show the police at frequent random stops where they check your documents), and went about my business. When I got my residency months later, he transferred ownership of the car to me. 

If you have a trusted friend in Italy, perhaps you could buy a "beater" car for your friend or even one of your friends older children. You might be surprised at how good a Fiat or other small car you can buy for less than 1500 Euros. Make whatever arrangement makes sense to you about operating costs, insurance, availability, use, storage, repairs, etc. 

Whatever you do, be sure to put it in writing including how to end the arrangement if you change your plans or if your friendship goes south.


----------



## mcohen

That's some good advice. We might approach our Italian friends and see what they think about it.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## hansr433

I am also new to the Forum, but have a bit of experience with renting cars in Italy. I usually rent short-term (up tp 3 weeks) through autoeurope.com. For longer-term rentals they have a buy-back program with Peugeot and Renault which makes rentals over 27 days less expensive. You might want to try that.


----------



## lesterb-deltabc

My wife and I are planning a 6 month tour of Europe this fall, mostly France & Spain. She has physical disabilities making personal transportation a necessity. In 1983 I bought a used vehicle in Amsterdam, drove it all over Europe for 4 months then sold it in London. I don't recall how registration was handled but do know it had Dutch plates and I was able to transfer registration to an incoming US tourist in London. Times have undoubtedly changed but we'd like to hear from anyone with information about how this might be arranged today.


----------



## RovingSH

mcohen said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the forum. My wife and I are Americans, and we bought an apartment in Pergola, Marche three years ago. We come often, but are limited to three month stays since we don't qualify financially for a residency visa. We'd like to buy a car here, but we've been told that it's not possible to get auto insurance without the visa. Does anyone have experience with this?
> 
> We'd also love to get together with other English speakers in the northern Marche region.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Michael


Wish this wasn't so much of a hassle. Been having a heck of a time myself just trying to get a vehicle (that I own) shipped to Italy!


----------



## pudd 2

RovingSH said:


> Wish this wasn't so much of a hassle. Been having a heck of a time myself just trying to get a vehicle (that I own) shipped to Italy!


its not a hasel if you know the wright people its a dawdel


----------

